# Cilantro Lime Chicken



## elizabeth.okane (Jul 2, 2012)

Yesterday, my roommate and I made cilantro lime chicken.

2 Boneless Chicken Breasts
1/4 Cup Cilantro
Juice from 1/2 lime
1/2 Cup Olive Oil
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Pepper
3 Minced Garlic Cloves

Marinated for 1 hour

Bake 350 for 30 mins

The chicken tasted fresh but lacked something.  My boyfriend also said it tasted like fish. 

Any suggestions to make a mouth watering cilantro lime chicken that doesn't taste like fish?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2012)

In my opinion, you used too much cilantro.  The taste of it effects people differently, your boyfriend might be one of those who is sensitive to it.  I would cut it back to 1 tablespoon and save extra for yourself if you want it.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd cut way back on the cilantro (save some whole leaves to add later for those who like it), loose the olive oil (use maybe a Tbsp or two to coat the botton of the baking dish. Add a couple of diced jalapenos or serranos. 

You will also need a bottle of tequila, 2-3 more limes, some agave syrup or honey and additional salt.

To your marinade add a couple of good splashes of the tequila and a couple of squirts of the agave or healthy Tbsps of honey, maybe another 1/2 lime worth of juice.

While the chicken marinates (about an hour) you can put the bottle of tequila, the additional salt and limes to good use!

Don't throw the marinade away! Put it in a sauce pan and reduce to a syrup like consistency. You will be amazed at the great pan sauce/glaze it makes to go over the finished chicken. Also, the chicken would taste so much better done on a charcoal grill!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

I will "third" the lessening of the cilantro.  I wouldn't cut out the olive oil but decrease it by 1/2 and I agree with Craig that some agave (my choice) or honey is in order.

What I would do is emulsify this mixture in a blender or food processor and before marinating the chicken and then keep basting the chicken with it as it cooks, in oven, broiler or grill.

It is chicken day here so I may just experiment on this myself!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

all great suggestions so far.

here's mine: more lime juice, a little less cilantro, add ginger to balance out the flavours and make it taste more chicken-y, and chuck the olive oil and use grapeseed oil.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

Agree with all the above.  Also, check your olive oil.  It may have gone rancid or old, which could give a "fishy" flavor.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Agree with all the above.  Also, check your olive oil.  It may have gone rancid or old, which could give a "fishy" flavor.


+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes I would certainly add some more lime juice and maybe cut back a bit on the parsley/cilantro


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2012)

here's mine: I would probably make a cilantro-basil lime marinade (similar to pesto without the nuts), with a bit (a little goes a long way--probably 1/2 T) of of Lime EVOO (which I save for special things), if more oil needed, I'd use walnut oil, some maple syrup (because I have so much of it from our maple trees). I'd probably toss in a splash of vodka because I rarely have tequilla in the house. If I did, I'd prefer the white (silver) tequilla. I'd add lime zest as well. I like the idea of the ginger! I'd probably add that too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

That does sound good CWS, I too like ginger in these kinds of dishes


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds delish! 



elizabeth.okane said:


> Yesterday, my roommate and I made cilantro lime chicken.
> 
> 2 Boneless Chicken Breasts
> 1/4 Cup Cilantro
> ...


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2012)

More lime juice.  Try 3 limes.  Taste the line before you use it.  Sometimes they are bitter.

Less cilantro as an experiment.  People with cilantro sensitivity usually describe it as soapy or metallic.  Personally I'd use a lot more cilantro than your original recipe.

Check your oil to make sure it's not rancid and maybe use a bit less.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my! Apple pie!: Pacific lime chicken

The dish needs more balance and some sweetness . I have posted a link to a recipe for Pacific Lime Chicken from Diana Henry's Cook Simple book . I have made it several times and it's a lovely dish .


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 2, 2012)

I would skip the salt in the marinade. With only an hour's time marinating it doesn't have time to penetrate the meat. Once you take the chicken out of the marinade, salt the meat directly before baking/grilling it.

And me... I'd add MORE cilantro. But then again, I love the stuff.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Oh my! Apple pie!: Pacific lime chicken
> 
> The dish needs more balance and some sweetness . I have posted a link to a recipe for Pacific Lime Chicken from Diana Henry's Cook Simple book . I have made it several times and it's a lovely dish .



Sounds nice GQ, I will go and have a look


----------

